# Stupid question on Dakine stomp pad?



## The111 (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe this is a really stupid question, but I have to ask. After checking a lot of different options I decided on this Dakine stomp pad:










Notice how it has a slight "ramp-up" on each end? My question is, which way do you orient that pad when putting it on your board? When I installed one on my board last month, I put it so the ramps are facing the nose/tail of the board.










I figured this would make a nice "channel" for my boot to sit in, except of course that my boot is wider than that.

Now, I haven't really had any problems with it (I can ride without one though), but I'm getting ready to install another one on my fiancee's board and for some reason find myself wondering again if it would work better the other way around, with the "ramps" pointed toward toes/heels. Honestly I wish there were no ramps at all, I'm not sure what their purpose is other than elevating most of your boot above all the center spikes. So the question is, do you only want the side edges of your boot on the raised outer spikes, or do you want your toe and heel on the raise outer spikes?

I hope this doesn't sound too stupid. My fiancee has a lot of problems getting off the lift so I really want to put this mat down in a way that will give her the best grip possible with her rear foot. Thanks!


----------



## Shwank (Feb 15, 2011)

Either way, I couldn't imagine it making much of a significant difference. With the setup of the picture you took, your boot may 'nest' in the spikes like you were saying. I may be wrong, but either way, those larger spiked probably compress; allowing for the rest of the spikes to be of use.
I would imagine the way you set it up would reduce the chances of a foot slipping sideways (from tip to tail) and if you flip it, the same could be said about toe/heel


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

undecisive much? jk

I really dont think it matters how you put it to be honest. But if you were to be particular, put the ramps up toe/heel side so a little pressure on them translates to a lot on the edges.


----------



## The111 (Jan 12, 2011)

earl_je said:


> undecisive much? jk


Ha, more like over-analytical. ;-P

Thanks for the input!


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I think you've got it right and the idea is that it can cradle your foot. I have mine on the opposite way with my boot spanning across the ramps. I can see where there's more stud wear on the raised ramps and less in the middle, so I'm probably not getting as much boot contact as if I had put it on like yours. Probably a marginal issue, but stick it on like in your picture for max grip. BTW, you picked the best stomp pad on the market for grip. :thumbsup: (I'm picky about stuff like this, too. That perfectionist in me won't let it go.)


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

my boy has this pad and your correct. Ramps face tip/tail of the board to craddle the boot.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

earl_je said:


> put the ramps up toe/heel side so a little pressure on them translates to a lot on the edges.


This.

10char


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's training wheels it doesn't matter it'll work either way


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ya but if you put it on correctly the guys behind you won't be laughing saying "look at the newbie with the stomp pad on wrong"


----------



## sketcheroo (Dec 29, 2010)

slyder said:


> ya but if you put it on correctly the guys behind you won't be laughing saying "look at the newbie with the stomp pad on wrong"


do people really look at other people's stomp pads?


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Put it on backwards and then laugh at the ones laughing at you...

how can it really matter? Stomp pad? Really?


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd put it on with the ramps parallel to the edges...but it doesn't matter.

...and don't listen to those who say stomps are "training wheels" and stuff. I may not be as good as the best guys on here, but I rip backcountry pretty damn good and I still use a stomp (dakine shield) because my topsheet is slick, it facilitates skating on skewed cat tracks, etc


----------



## Shwank (Feb 15, 2011)

Put it on diagonally and profit


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

personally, i prefer hard spikes. they don't get as much snow trapped up in it and all, and you don't have to worry about which way to put it on.


----------



## The111 (Jan 12, 2011)

Update:

I put my fiancee's stomp pad on the same way I have mine (ramps facing nose/tail) and she never fell once getting off the lift all day... she was very happy about that!

Thanks for the input all...



Shwank said:


> Put it on diagonally and profit


Haha, I was waiting for that suggestion... I did consider it very briefly.


----------



## trucktown (Sep 25, 2010)

Zak said:


> personally, i prefer hard spikes. they don't get as much snow trapped up in it and all, and you don't have to worry about which way to put it on.


that sounds like it could hurt if you had to swim out of deep pow


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

what do you mean? :dunno:


----------



## trucktown (Sep 25, 2010)

Zak said:


> what do you mean? :dunno:


paddling out of deep snow on your board


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Zak said:


> personally, i prefer hard spikes. they don't get as much snow trapped up in it and all, and you don't have to worry about which way to put it on.





trucktown said:


> that sounds like it could hurt if you had to swim out of deep pow





Zak said:


> what do you mean? :dunno:





trucktown said:


> paddling out of deep snow on your board


Hilarious!:laugh:


----------

